# How can Lincoln Town Cars not be approved for Uber Black?



## Sal29

It is THE vehicle people think of when someone says limousine, black car, livery car, etc.
it's understaable for old ones to not be approved, but 2010 ones should be approved.


----------



## UberComic

I think Uber doesn't like them since they're seen as an old person car.


----------



## rtaatl

Uber kicked off the town car in most cities over the past year. Apparently they think UberBlack is schlepping around royalty and nothing less than a Bentley Flying Spur or Rolls Royce Phantom will do for its such high profile clientele...oh and that clientele should pay only a $15 minimum fare to have all of this...lol!


----------



## GooberX

Well, they did have some 2003s out there with over 600,000 miles on them.

The problem was, they didn't eliminate them, they left them on as UberPlus AFTER they said "We're raising our commission, but we're getting rid of old cars so there will be more rides."

Not only did they not dump them, they screwed the black car drivers, by essentially lowering rates.


----------



## rtaatl

They put the towncars here in ATL in this category called UberX livery...meaning they had commercial plates, but took X calls....what a rip off. At least they never screwed with the black car rates. Wouldn't want to do it for any lower. Right now it's a fair rate in my opinion.


----------



## Tx rides

rtaatl said:


> Uber kicked off the town car in most cities over the past year. Apparently they think UberBlack is schlepping around royalty and nothing less than a Bentley Flying Spur or Rolls Royce Phantom will do for its such high profile clientele...oh and that clientele should pay only a $15 minimum fare to have all of this...lol!


We have numerous millionaires who live our TCs. In fact, last week one took a photo of all three Lincolns at the airport as our drivers were there to pick up the group. One TC is a 2001! Glistens like a new one, and he loves the seat, says it's the smoothest sedan, prefers it over our new MKS. He's late 30s.


----------



## Kingo9

Uber Black and SUV are commercial vehicles only. You could drive a maybach and only be Uber Select unless you have a livery license and plates.


----------



## FrankUberBlack

UBER ALIENATES UBERBLACK DRIVERS WITH LINCOLN TOWN CAR DECISION
http://www.coachcalldc.com/uber-alienates-uberblack-drivers-with-lincoln-town-car-decision/


----------



## Uber-Doober

FrankUberBlack said:


> UBER ALIENATES UBERBLACK DRIVERS WITH LINCOLN TOWN CAR DECISION
> http://www.coachcalldc.com/uber-alienates-uberblack-drivers-with-lincoln-town-car-decision/


^^^
My assigned car at work is a new CTS but it really doesn't hold a candle to the Iconic TC. 
People ALLways comment that they loved the TC... from Octogenarians to 25 year olds. 
I suppose that Uber's next move will be to specify that a 300C not only is black on black, but is also running the Hemi. 
There are still a lot of TC Executive L's running around here in Vegas, and they still look better in the lower level pick-up area over at McCarran than anything else in there. 
Level Z is almost completely shaded and has great lights, and when a really well maintained TC-L pulls in at 5 Mph, people still look at them. 
Suburbans, Chryslers, Jaguars, and yup... my CTS hardly get a look. Haha!


----------



## rtaatl

Uber doesn't even like a Chrysler 300 in black car anymore. I really don't know what they expect people to drive for these cap fares.


----------



## Uber-Doober

rtaatl said:


> Uber doesn't even like a Chrysler 300 in black car anymore. I really don't know what they expect people to drive for these cap fares.


^^^
My company has a Rolls that they give for a month to a driver who is tip driver for the previous month.

I guess what Uber wants is 7 and 8 series Bimmers or Lambo Quattroportes running Black. Or even sedan Porsches. LOL. 
What a buncha crap!


----------



## madman2k

The Escalade is the closest thing left to a classic american luxury sedan, IMO. Of course it's not a sedan...


----------



## Uber-Doober

madman2k said:


> The Escalade is the closest thing left to a classic american luxury sedan, IMO. Of course it's not a sedan...


^^^
And it's not a "classic" anything... just a rebadged Chevy with a lotta opulent features and a big aggressive grille.


----------



## rtaatl

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> My company has a Rolls that they give for a month to a driver who is tip driver for the previous month.
> 
> I guess what Uber wants is 7 and 8 series Bimmers or Lambo Quattroportes running Black. Or even sedan Porsches. LOL.
> What a buncha crap!


For $15 minimum...they can kiss my ass...lol


----------



## Fauxknight

Uber-Doober said:


> People ALLways comment that they loved the TC... from Octogenarians to 25 year olds.
> 
> There are still a lot of TC Executive L's running around here in Vegas, and they still look better in the lower level pick-up area over at McCarran than anything else in there.
> Level Z is almost completely shaded and has great lights, and when a really well maintained TC-L pulls in at 5 Mph, people still look at them.
> Suburbans, Chryslers, Jaguars, and yup... my CTS hardly get a look. Haha!


Interesting, most people I drive around think the Town Cars look ugly and outdated. Granted they are nice big cars for the job, but the design is terribly old.


----------



## rtaatl

Fauxknight said:


> Interesting, most people I drive around think the Town Cars look ugly and outdated. Granted they are nice big cars for the job, but the design is terribly old.


Blame Ford for that, but I do believe they're about to redeem themselves with the new Continental. Keep the price around $45k and I do believe it will be the new standard in livery service.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fauxknight said:


> Interesting, most people I drive around think the Town Cars look ugly and outdated. Granted they are nice big cars for the job, but the design is terribly old.


^^^
It wasn't THE livery car of choice for over a decade for no good reason.
Take a look at your demographic? haha.
And who are your "most" people?
Are they the type that argue with success and vote for "change"?
Or are they the ones that use Uber as one step above a bus/public transportation?
I consider the source.
Are the people that you drive around the types that use big words like EEEwwwww?
MY customers are the ones who pay 60 bux an hour for me to drive them. 
And if the trip takes 10 minutes to get to the airport, they still tip. lol


----------



## Uber-Doober

rtaatl said:


> Blame Ford for that, but I do believe they're about to redeem themselves with the new Continental. Keep the price around $45k and I do believe it will be the new standard in livery service.


^^^
Why should Ford have to "redeem" themselves for the Town Car? 
Was the Town Car some kind of a mistake? 
I don't see anything on the horizon or in production currently that can possibly equal or surpass the TC.

Don't get me wrong... I know what you were meaning, but at the major auto shows, the Continental is really not too much more than a concept car currently. 
What I think is going to happen is that the 'new' Town Car will probably be a glorified version of one of the Australian Fords, no matter what the call it... Town Car or Continental.


----------



## Fauxknight

Uber-Doober said:


> Are they the type that argue with success and vote for "change"?
> Or are they the ones that use Uber as one step above a bus/public transportation?


Logical and practical =/= progressive.

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/21859068/columbus-named-most-intelligent-city-in-america

I would be lying if I said Uber's low cost didn't help get people to use it, but that falls under the practical category. People here don't like to overpay for things for no reason, particularly cabs which are also notoriously unreliable around here.


----------



## rtaatl

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Why should Ford have to "redeem" themselves for the Town Car?
> Was the Town Car some kind of a mistake?
> I don't see anything on the horizon or in production currently that can possibly equal or surpass the TC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I know what you were meaning, but at the major auto shows, the Continental is really not too much more than a concept car currently.
> What I think is going to happen is that the 'new' Town Car will probably be a glorified version of one of the Australian Fords, no matter what the call it... Town Car or Continental.





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Why should Ford have to "redeem" themselves for the Town Car?
> Was the Town Car some kind of a mistake?
> I don't see anything on the horizon or in production currently that can possibly equal or surpass the TC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I know what you were meaning, but at the major auto shows, the Continental is really not too much more than a concept car currently.
> What I think is going to happen is that the 'new' Town Car will probably be a glorified version of one of the Australian Fords, no matter what the call it... Town Car or Continental.


There was nothing wrong with the Town Car besides the fact that Ford should have kept it up to date over the years...so redeem was the wrong choice of word. I hope the new Continental is a hit...maybe it would force Chrysler to bring back a new version of the Imperial. We are running out of flagship American luxury sedans at the moment given the fact Cadillac is discontinuing the XTS and Lincoln is axing the MKS and MKT soon.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fauxknight said:


> Logical and practical =/= progressive.
> 
> http://www.nbc4i.com/story/21859068/columbus-named-most-intelligent-city-in-america
> 
> I would be lying if I said Uber's low cost didn't help get people to use it, but that falls under the practical category. People here don't like to overpay for things for no reason, particularly cabs which are also notoriously unreliable around here.


^^^
Yeah... but people have a tendency to confuse overpayment with nominal payment. 
What it boils down to are two things... supply and demand and also a profit margin. 
Unfortunately, there are still people out there who are gullible enough that they will drive for a company where they can go out there and destroy the family car for less than a dollar, and do it over and over and over again. 
Even a two year old Prius can't be maintained on .99¢ a mile. 
And, yeah... cabs just incontrovertibly SUCK here in Vegas and Uber was a great idea that unfortunately let greed get in the way. 
All Uber had to do was to undercut cab prices by 50% and everybody would have been basically happy (Except for the fkn cab companies... lol) but Uber had to go to the throat not only at the cab companies, but at its "partners" too.

By the way, when I mentioned the two year old Prius, I was going to say the the owner who thinks that doing Uber can help to pay off the last year even in the face of a contracting bank balance due to Ubering.

Sorry state of affairs. 
110 degrees here, and still 97 @ 10:14 PM. 
No shade whatsoever for a driver unless he wants to idle his engine with the AC on for 12 hours. 
Shade in Vegas? Haha. 
Maybe in a multilevel parking structure where it's just as hot but at least it's shade.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Sal29 said:


> It is THE vehicle people think of when someone says limousine, black car, livery car, etc.
> it's understaable for old ones to not be approved, but 2010 ones should be approved.


UberLogic


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Uber did the same thing here in Phoenix. Tried to get all the Towncars to work for a buck a mile. 99% of the TC drivers told Uber to go pound sand.

The real question is why did Ford discontinue the TC without a suitable replacement?


----------



## biozon

rtaatl said:


> given the fact Cadillac is discontinuing the XTS and Lincoln is axing the MKS and MKT soon.


 What? Why on Earth would they ax the MKT - the only replacement of the TC currently adopted by a majority of Limo companies? Is this an official statement from Ford?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber did the same thing here in Phoenix. Tried to get all the Towncars to work for a buck a mile. 99% of the TC drivers told Uber to go pound sand.
> 
> The real question is why did Ford discontinue the TC without a suitable replacement?


^^^
The story goes that the TC sales really plummeted and over 70% of the sales for the last couple of years was livery. 
They shut down production along with the Crown Vic and outfitted the plant to produce something else... don't know what comes out of that plant. 
The suitable replacement is a good question... at least one with the same panache as the TC, but the replacement, I read recently is going to be based on some FWD platform that is currently used in Australia but to be built here. 
Then I read that it will be a RWD platform... so who knows?


----------



## rtaatl

biozon said:


> What? Why on Earth would they ax the MKT - the only replacement of the TC currently adopted by a majority of Limo companies? Is this an official statement from Ford?


So far it seems like a rumor...though there's more circulating about the Flex being discontinued which will ax the MKT as well more than likely. Just like the Crown Victoria did the Towncar. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Uber-Doober

biozon said:


> What? Why on Earth would they ax the MKT - the only replacement of the TC currently adopted by a majority of Limo companies? Is this an official statement from Ford?


^^^
Nah... the MKT is just a swoopy looking station wagon. 
It looks more like what people from Beverly Hills use when they go to the garden center to pick up bags of peat moss. 
Looks good in black, but it needs more chrome or something... like the grille.


----------



## biozon

Uber-Doober said:


> Nah... the MKT is just a swoopy looking station wagon.


 No, I agree that it looks ridiculous (in general as well as in comparison to TC), but it has indeed replaced the TC in Limo fleets.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

It looks like a hearse.


----------



## Reasonable

Hey guys or girls I'm trading in my nissan rogue for a mercede Benz CLA250. Not really for uber purposes but if I were to use it. Would it still be considered uberx? Your assistance would be appreciated. I only drive uber once a week maybe twice usually only Saturday and Sunday when I'm bored.


----------



## Tx rides

biozon said:


> What? Why on Earth would they ax the MKT - the only replacement of the TC currently adopted by a majority of Limo companies? Is this an official statement from Ford?


I don't think the MKT ever took off as a replacement, in spite of the continued efforts to brand it as such :-(


----------



## Uber-Doober

Reasonable said:


> Hey guys or girls I'm trading in my nissan rogue for a mercede Benz CLA250. Not really for uber purposes but if I were to use it. Would it still be considered uberx? Your assistance would be appreciated. I only drive uber once a week maybe twice usually only Saturday and Sunday when I'm bored.


^^^
Yeah, the last time I looked, the CLA250 was rated X. 
I have one too.


----------



## Reasonable

Dang that sucks.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Reasonable said:


> Dang that sucks.


^^^
Check anyway... maybe Uber rearranged things a couple of notches. Who knows? 
I mean, it does have more legroom than a Prius and it's a fantastic car and looks good.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

FrankUberBlack said:


> UBER ALIENATES UBERBLACK DRIVERS WITH LINCOLN TOWN CAR DECISION
> http://www.coachcalldc.com/uber-alienates-uberblack-drivers-with-lincoln-town-car-decision/


POST # 8 /FrankUberBlack: Bisonic
Bostonian Thanks You
for this Hyperlinked Article of Interest to
Members perusing "Vehicles" Forum.

More importantly Your choice to Follow
in the Proud Tradition of "NewsMeister"
chi1cabby helps to fill the Cavernous
Space left by his Semi-Retirement since
Tax Day 2015. Well done, Sir!

Bison recognizes.


----------

